# Mason jar sizes and weights?



## sfisher

This is my first year selling honey and I have a question. I asked on the internet about local honey prices, all of the answers I got were from people selling honey from half pint and pint ball mason jars. I bought jars from brushy mnt. that hold 16 and 24 oz. of honey by weight. If the pint ball mason jars hold 16 fluid ounces can, any one tell me how much honey they hold by weight. 

Thanks Steve


----------



## djdup

I weighed my pint ball mason jars with some calibrated fish scales. Full of honey they averaged 1 lb. 15 oz. The half pints were right at 1 pound.


----------



## beemandan

djdup said:


> I weighed my pint ball mason jars with some calibrated fish scales. Full of honey they averaged 1 lb. 15 oz. The half pints were right at 1 pound.


Ya might want to check those scales.....unless you're including the weight of the jar too.
My pints hold about 22oz of honey...a tad more actually but that's what I mark them.


----------



## clyderoad

I second beeman.
Just filled some pint size ball mason regular mouth jars yesterday. The jar empty with lid and ring on was 9 oz in weight. 
Filled with honey to the first large glass ring from the bottom (really 1/8" below it) with lid and ring it was 1 lb. 14 oz. -so 1 lb. 5 oz. or 21 oz. honey weight.


----------



## sqkcrk

sfisher said:


> This is my first year selling honey and I have a question. I asked on the internet about local honey prices, all of the answers I got were from people selling honey from half pint and pint ball mason jars. I bought jars from brushy mnt. that hold 16 and 24 oz. of honey by weight. If the pint ball mason jars hold 16 fluid ounces can, any one tell me how much honey they hold by weight.
> 
> Thanks Steve


Steve,
If you are going to base your price per lb on what others sell theirs for I hope you sell your 1lb jars for more than what folks selling one pint are asking.

Where are you going to sell your honey? At the restaurant? Do you have a recipe that uses your honey? Could be a way to market your honey. "This honey was used in the making of such and such a dish."

Enjoy


----------



## rtoney

I have weighed my jars several times and they come up the same. 1/2 pint 10.4oz, pint 22oz, quart 44oz honey only @ 6.00, 9.00, & 16.00 it works out to: 9.23, 6.52, & 5.82 per lb.


----------



## sweetas

I don't know the weight of the honey in your jars. I weigh all of my bottlings. Just use a digital kitchen scale. Have cross checked it with the official scale at my local store. It matches. I generally use 1 kg jars. You can put up to 1.08kg in a jars, so use the scales limit my extra. Yes, at times I do put in 1040 grams instead of the 1000 grams.


----------



## djdup

beemandan said:


> Ya might want to check those scales.....unless you're including the weight of the jar too.


Sorry for the confusion. My scales are fine. That was total weight. Jar, lid, honey and all. I will weigh an empty jar and subtract. Guess I should have done that before...


----------



## beemandan

rtoney said:


> it works out to: 9.23, 6.52, & 5.82 per lb.


If you get jars and lids for free.....


----------



## sweetas

Most digital scales have allow for the tare so no need to subteact


----------



## NewJoe

beemandan said:


> Ya might want to check those scales.....unless you're including the weight of the jar too.
> My pints hold about 22oz of honey...a tad more actually but that's what I mark them.


I agree....the pint jars hold 22-24 oz depends on how full you fill them. 1/2 pints hold 11-12 oz.


----------



## rtoney

My price is honey gross per pound. Deduct any expense for net, everyones net will be different.


----------



## djdup

djdup said:


> Sorry for the confusion. My scales are fine. That was total weight. Jar, lid, honey and all. I will weigh an empty jar and subtract. Guess I should have done that before...


Yep. I just weighed them. Minus the weight of the jar I come out with 10 oz for half pint and 22 oz for the pints.


----------



## sfisher

Mark, I have some here at the restaurant for sale, I have been selling it to local fruit stands. I based my price on what they have been getting for honey in Charelston, because I could not find any local honey around here for sale. I just wasn't sure if a ball mason pint was the same as a 16 oz plastic jar, and its not. I think I'm getting a pretty fair price for my honey wholesale.


----------

